# [SOLVED] Wow alot of stuff is gone



## ericp08 (Jul 6, 2008)

Help Me!!!!! I reformatted my Dell Latitude D830 and now the following items have a yellow question mark and little balck exclamation marks beside them in device manager: Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus, Ethernet Controller, Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus, Network Controller, O2Micro CCID SC Reader, SM Bus Controller, Video Controller, and Video Controller (VGA Compatible). They are all under the Other Devices drop down menu.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Wow alot of stuff is gone*

HI
Here are your drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=LATITUDE D830&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
You need to install the Chipset Driver first Followed by the QUICKSET under applications. Then you can install the rest of your drivers


----------



## ericp08 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Wow alot of stuff is gone*

thanks you just saved my college career


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Wow alot of stuff is gone*

Did you get ALL your drivers that you needed.
Bill


----------



## ericp08 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Wow alot of stuff is gone*

yea and i appreciated it but i have another problem now......
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/wow-i-need-help-please-pci-sys-329112.html#post1883877
Check it out


----------

